# MBTI type and "personal bubbles"



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

Is there a correlation between personality type and the amount of personal space needed around other people?

In my opinion, 

I's need more space than E's

T's need more space than F's

J's need more space than P's

[Unsure about S vs N] 

From personal observation, ENFP's require little to know personal space. Someone can walk right on top of them, and they are still comfortable where they are standing. They will not move because of that other person. Furthermore, I have noticed ENFP's are quite happy with PDA, thinking that again, personal space (which is usually wider in public) is non-existant. 

However, INTJ's seem to need a couple meters or so of personal space. To the point where they won't even get close enough to shout in your ear in loud surroundings (in fact, the INTJ may question the validity of the personality type of that person, as no real INTJ would EVER get themselves into a loud and/or crowded situation.) 

^^
Thus the above are both N-types, but seem to be on opposite ends of the spectrum.


Anyway, thoughts?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

As an INTP, I like a good deal of personal space, so I mark out my entire room as my territory, although I can normally survive in close proximity to others.


----------



## yellowbritt (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm an INFJ and definitely like my space. It freaks me out if someone stands to close to me in line at a store! So when I moved in with an ENFP, I really had to adjust not just to her disregard for my bubble, but to her constant need for physical contact. When we're sitting on the couch together, she has to be touching me, even if it's just her foot brushing against mine. And sometimes, without any prompt, she'll grab me in a bear hug. It seems the more I object, the more aggressive she becomes; she WILL hug me, and if I dislike it, she'll hug me TWICE. From what I've read here on PC, this is normal behavior for her type.


----------



## Electrical flOw (Apr 24, 2010)

More generalization thread. There are many wrong speculations and generalizations about ENFP personality







.

I am an ENFP, and I am one of the most people who needs their personal space to reframe and finish my work. I am not that big fan of people, I see many gaps (through my Ne+ Fi ) in the way that people interact which other and this irritates me a lot. And some doesn't make sense to me. I am not needy nor clingy , actually I have been criticized by being nazi and too serious, I have a lot of EXTJ moments.
You have to keep in mind also *typelogic.com* , *socionics.com* and MBTI posters are wrong and not more than a bunch of generalizations or just describe a certain type of ENFP (very limited,many false info). You can relay on this site: Portrait of an ENFP and again this is usually describe only the early life of ENFP.


So please stop doing more generalizations about ENFPs and putting them in one category, ENFPs are many types.

P.S: There are many INTJ generalizations too, and you just made one.


----------



## rebornintheglory (Mar 22, 2010)

If you look at me, you are invading my personal space.


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

electrical flow said:


> so please stop doing more generalizations about enfps and putting them in one category.


never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Electrical flOw (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks. ...............


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

anytime babe :wink:


----------



## Coco (Jun 17, 2010)

You're absolutely right. Generalizations exist because they're true. Every ENFP is almost the same.

Being ENFP, I hate space. I like having people all over me like leeches on a fisher's leg. If I don't have it, I feel depressed. Personal bubbles are bullshit anyways, in grocery lines I sit on other's people heads and make them look like a frog by taking my lips in my fingers, and if that person happend to be a hot guy, I kiss them in the next second.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Perhaps I shouldn't get involved here, but I did want to point out that _of course_ generalizations are made about personality types. That's what the MBTI is for. Those generalizations certainly don't dictate what a person of any given type should be like, but there have to be patterns in each type, or else what would be the point of categorizing yourself?

As for personal bubbles...! I would agree with Sinistralpal. I don't know about P vs. J, although it might make sense that a P might not care as much about their own space. But I think you're quite right about I's and T's needing more space. The IXTX personality is often a more detached onlooker, and when someone threatens that, he/she goes, "WAIT a second!"


----------



## ThinkerNinja (Mar 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by Electrical Fl0w
> 
> More generalization thread. There are many wrong speculations and generalizations about ENFP personality.
> 
> ...


Generalisations are just that, generalisations. It doesn't matter whether you fit all of them or not, because that's what they are. Simply existent so that any majority or portion of something can be explained in a general sense. I'm (hopeful from what I've seen :crazy sure most people on PC are aware that not ALL of these people are this and this and etc. (Though obviously some generalisations are stupid) But some people every once in a while turn out to be ignorant of this and make a fool of themselves while trying to explain something. Quite amusing really :crazy:


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

ThinkerNinja said:


> But some people every once in a while turn out to be ignorant of this and made a fool of themselves while trying to explain something. Quite amusing really :crazy:


Sorry ThinkerNinja....couldn't tell if that was supposed to be a comment on this thread or not.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

sinistralpal said:


> Is there a correlation between personality type and the amount of personal space needed around other people?
> 
> In my opinion,
> 
> ...


I guess I'm an ENFP by functions more than streotype I suppose because I do need personal space, though I do like to be around people, I like to be around them and have breathing room. Also I'm not as touchy-feely as the typical ENFP. I tense up when people I don't know really well hug me. :tongue:


----------



## ThinkerNinja (Mar 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by sinistralpal
> Sorry ThinkerNinja....couldn't tell if that was supposed to be a comment on this thread or not.


I don't understand what you mean? I can see how a single typing mistake may have changed the meaning of that last sentence, so I fixed that up. Otherwise apologies, I don't know what you're referring to.


----------



## Bell (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm an ENFP and I usually don't need any space. Just a few hours ago in some store I walked really close to this old lady because I needed to look at something next to her. And I didn't realise that I was too close until she gave me the scariest look :sad: So I stepped back a little. This happens a lot to me, so you might be right.


----------



## rebornintheglory (Mar 22, 2010)

If somebody is looking at or close to something in a store that I want to look at, I will suddenly become intensely interested in everything around it until they decide to move on.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

Man I love this thread. I wish I had something great to share. I am wondering how enneagram types and health levels, etc, factor in to this. I'm INFJ type 4 with a heavy 5 wing. If I don't get sufficient alone time with my thoughts which take a while to brew, I can't even stand it when my own poor, sweet children walk down the hallway in the direction of my room whether or not they're coming for me. I have to fight not to flinch and scowl when they reach for me to hug me. Poor things. Of course, if I have the time I need to replenish my stores, I love to hug them and talk to them. But my point is, I'm curious how much enneagram plays a part in what the ENFPs who've posted that they don't relate to this theory of yours have had to say.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

sinistralpal said:


> Is there a correlation between personality type and the amount of personal space needed around other people?
> 
> In my opinion,
> 
> ...


 Interesting observation!

It fits with the factors I always point out, of *expressiveness* and *responsiveness*. I/E is expressive, and both T/F and J/P are responsive. Anyone "low" in either (introvert; directive and/or structure focus, which is I; T and/or J) will tend to want more "space" in one way or another. This ties into what I was pointing out here: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/49816-enigmatic-types.html regarding the disparity of behavior in certain types who mix these factors.

S/N is "blind" to expressiveness/responsiveness, because it ties together opposites (in the Keirsey temperament matrix).

It's true, as some have cautioned, that we can't generalize too much. Still, what we are seeing are possible tendencies, shaped by the preferences.


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

It sounds absolutely right to me.
I think F types can be fickle with the whole personal bubble thing, particularly IxFx types.
I'm an INFP, and I VERY much need and value my personal bubble.
If you stand too close to me, I'll give you the stink eye and tell you to back up. When I catch people staring at me, I get pissed.
Unless it's a person who I find particularly attractive or have taken a liking to xP See? Fickle.
At the same time I don't like to be alone for a long time. Even taking the day off and staying home from school makes me immensely frustrated, and I can end up getting pretty upset. I want to talk to someone, I want to DO something! I think it's the F that makes me want to be around people like that. I also have a lot of extroverted tendencies, though.


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, I definitely need a bit of personal space.

Invading other people's personal spaces, well, that's my specialty xD


----------

